# 75726 with



## Maheshm (May 20, 2009)

hi, 

75726 says Angiography, visceral,( with or without flush aortogram), my doubt is can we code 75625, 75605, 75650 along with 75726?

 Does flush aortogram include abd aortogram or thoracic and also arch aortogram?


----------



## Shirleybala (May 20, 2009)

Abdominal aorta CPT code 75625 is included in the codes reported for renal and visceral artery imaging.Do not report this code in addition to CPT codes75722, 75724, or 75726.

Only 75625 is included in 75726, 75722, and 75724
75605 and 75650 are not included in 75726,75722 and 75724


----------



## Maheshm (May 20, 2009)

Thanks Shirley I too thought so....... But I have a report like thoracic aortogram with bronchial angiography. Do I code 75726 along with 75605?

What would be appropriate coding for U/s guided popliteal cyst aspiration along with injection.


----------



## Shirleybala (May 20, 2009)

Ya u can code 75726 with 75605.

Pop cyst Aspiration:
10160, 76942-26


----------

